# COOLANT BYPASS HOSE REPLACEMENT



## ED OF N FL (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to replace my coolant bypass hose on my 95 PATHY and i need some expert advice..First, do i have to remove the timing belt and cover completely? Also what is the easiest way to remove that little hose, it is in a real tight area?


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, I'd highly recommend replacing a few more items while you were in there. To answer your question, I don't think you can access this hose no other way other than removing all the neccesary components to replace the timing belt anyway. I'd go ahead and do this procedure, it's really not that bad. I'd replace the water pump, timing belt, tensioner , cam seals, and front crank seal because they are most likely leaking or will leak, new V-belts (if old) new radiator hoses, and thermostat and inlet gasket. Then you'll be ready to go for 100,000 more miles. To answer your other question, i know it's got those stupid pre-tension clamps on it, I replaced all mine with standard hose clamps and haven't had a problem. If you don't have the special clamp remover, small vis-grips work pretty well, once you lock them you can just tighten them down until you can remove the clamp. Hope this helps.


----------

